# Purple Haze



## Thorn (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok I understand that there is some debate as to whether this strain exists or not. But i'm smoking what was sold to me as purple haze off a reputable source.

Just wondered what peoples views are on this strain, if its real and what its stats are.

Peace.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Any strain is possible my friend


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 29, 2007)

unfortunately, there is really no way to be sure.

Most dealers/sellers have no clue what they have.
They can only go by what his "dealer" tells him,
all the way down the food chain.  

SO from the grower to you.. Name probably changed 3/5 times probably.
Dealers like to "PROMOTE" their product so you never realloy can be for sure.

and Yes there is a Haze Strain, which is Sativa.

Check out www.drchronic.com and read details


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx guys, yea i read on here somewhere that its believed its just a purple shade of 'Haze'. which would make sense.. this weed is such a happy high


----------



## youngbud (Oct 30, 2007)

Purple Haze is a real strain.  I used to help my friend grow it.  Buds should be really dense and have a very potent smell.  A slight grapey, sweet flavor in the exhale with a bit of an aftertaste.  I've only seen one seedbank with purple haze seeds but it grows tall, with a very sativa growth pattern because; well, it's a VERY sativa plant.  Great taste and an even better high, definitely my favorite smoke out there.  Pretty easy to grow outdoors, indoors is a different stroy.  We had a problem with the plants trying to get to tall for our lights, then we lerarned about bending the plant to get more out of your grow and to get your plants to not be so tall.  So I'd do that if your going to grow it.


----------



## Il Stugots (Nov 1, 2007)

wow i was just copped a quarter of an o of suppossed purple haze from a close friend.  i havent thorougly examined it as it was dark and im not really an expert so i wouldnt be able to easily tell if it is actually purple haze but i trust my dude.  i was goin to smoke it tonite but im feelin some heat from my moms and i dont take any chances that jepordize me n my weed so ima hold off hopefully until tomorow. ill take a picture of the buds if ne1s interested n ill let u know how zooted i get


----------



## Il Stugots (Nov 2, 2007)

ok i smoked the haze tonite.  it was awesome, perhaps the best in my short weed burnin life.  full body high.  cant wait to smoke it again tomoroow night


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 2, 2007)

How old are you stugots?


----------



## Il Stugots (Nov 5, 2007)

19


----------



## pokersmoke (Nov 26, 2007)

a friend just returned from cannabis cup in amsterdam with a story that purple haze has been missing for years but sum  guy has just pulled out some seeds he's had since back in the day and entrusted them to a spanish seed bank to bring it back to its former glory 
if true i cant wait


----------



## Thorn (Nov 26, 2007)

ooh sounds interesting, thanx for that! any one seen anything about this anywhere?


----------



## pokersmoke (Nov 27, 2007)

I will find out seedbank and further info  as soon as, but it does sound plausable


----------



## yungmune (Nov 27, 2007)

i doubt its purple haze, ive read somewhere that anyplant can turn purple due to light defieciency.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 27, 2007)

pokersmoke said:
			
		

> I will find out seedbank and further info  as soon as, but it does sound plausable



Nice one man cheers


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 6, 2007)

i was looking on a seed bank the other day and they had purple haze seeds for sale but they were expensive


----------



## 3M3N3M (Apr 2, 2020)

yungmune said:


> i doubt its purple haze, ive read somewhere that anyplant can turn purple due to light defieciency.


Lol


----------

